# Problem mit Edimax Router BR-6004 Plus



## Nanaki (17. März 2002)

Ich hab mir den Router Edimax BR-6004 Plus gekauft und hab ihn auch richtig angeschlossen. Beim konfigurieren hab ich PPPoE ausgewählt und dort meine isp eingegeben und beim Testen kommt die dass alle Protokolle aktiviert sind und der Test erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde, dann hab ich noch alles gespeichert. Also alles normal, doch als ich dann ins Internet wollte ging nichts, also ich konnte keine Seite aufrufen. Ich hoff mir kann irgendjemand helfen und fals ihr noch irgendwelche Angaben braucht schreibt bitte. Ich bin echt verzweifelt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. März 2002)

OS?


----------



## Nanaki (17. März 2002)

Windows 98 hab aber auf dem anderen Computer der mit dem vernetzt sein soll Windows 2000 installiert.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. März 2002)

Jag mal XP drauf. Es erkennt den Router und alle Einstellungen automatisch. Nichts mehr zu konfigurieren. Einfach nach der Neuinstallation auf IE klicken und du bist drin. XP ist sowieso das Hammer OS.


----------



## Nanaki (17. März 2002)

Ich hab halt XP nicht und hab auch nicht vor mir das anzuschaffen und den Router muss man aber auf jedenfall konfigurieren, da ich ja dort mein Benutzername und mein Passwort eingeben muss. Das Problem ist nur ich hab bisher noch sehr wenig Ahnung mit Netzwerken. Aber ich hoff dass du mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben kannst meinen Router zu laufen zu bringen und dass muss ja auch ohne XP gehen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. März 2002)

Hmm ich hab diesen Standard Telekom Router. Den konfigurierte man über den IE. Da musste man eine bestimmte Adresse eingeben und kam dann ins Konf.Menue. Dort die Benutzerdaten eintragen, den Gateway, und alle anderen relevanten Dinge, die in der Anleitung stehen.
Danach in Win zurück und unter Iinterneteigenschaften alle DFÜ verbindungen wegnehmen und unten LAN-Verbindung o.ä. Da stellst du dann auf Autom. Suche nach Konf.-Script und trägst eventuell den Gateway ein. Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Nanaki (17. März 2002)

thx bisher. Soweit bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen. Die automatische Suche hab ich aktiviert doch ich weiß nicht was ich noch am automatischen Konig. Skript ändern soll. Was ist eigentlich ein Gateway oder was sollte da stehen. Bei mir steht da bisher nur die Adresse zur T-online Seite und da isch glaub ich irgendein Proxyserver. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich da anderes Eintragen soll.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. März 2002)

Der Gateway ist glaub ich die Adresse zum Router hin. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, da WinXP das alles automatisch macht. Also musst du in der Konfi des Routers eine Ip oder Gateway oder etwas in der Art eintragen, den du dann auch aufm PC einträgst. Dadurch weiß er dann wohin er connecten muss.


----------



## Nanaki (18. März 2002)

Ne hat auch nicht funktioniert. Aber wie ich gesehen habe leuchtet an meinem Router das PPPoE Licht nicht. Weißt du vielleicht wie man das zum Leuchten bekommt. Angeschlossen hab ich aber alles richtig und ich hab sogar verschiedene Patchkabel ausprobiert aber bisher war jeder versuch erfolglos.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

Bist du dir sicher, welche Art Kabel du benutzen musst? Crossover oder Line? Ich weiß es nicht genau. Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch ne DSL-Störung. Ruf mal bei den Televersagern an.


----------



## Nanaki (18. März 2002)

Ne ist ein Line Kabel oder anderst gesagt Patchkabel. Aber ich hab jetzt auch schon was neues herausgefunden, da ich endlich bei der Hotline angerufen hab. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es nur an dem Internet Explorer liegt, da der Test des Routers erfoglreich abgeschlossen wurde. Fals du mir vielleicht sagen könntest was ich noch alles am Internet Explorer ändern muss wäre ich sehr dankbar. Am besten wären Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen in Verbindung bei Verbindung.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

Ich hab XP, da ist alles anders  

Aber bei mir siehts so aus:


----------



## Nanaki (18. März 2002)

tut mir echt leid dass ich nochmal störe, aber das Bild ist irgendwie bei mir nicht verfügbar, wenn du es vielleicht an meine E-Mail Adresse schicken würdest wäre es sehr nett. firelord@mysc.de


----------



## Nanaki (18. März 2002)

hat sich erledigt. Das Bild wurde gerade angezeigt.


----------



## Nanaki (19. März 2002)

Also bei mir sieht es jetzt auch mal so aus, doch leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Ich bin echt überfragt was man da noch einstellen muss.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. März 2002)

Win neuinstallieren ist im Zweifel immer die beste Taktik.
Danach trägst du alles fein neu ein.


----------



## Nanaki (19. März 2002)

Hab ich ja gemacht. Ich konnte meinen Vater endlich überzeugt XP Professional zu kaufen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. März 2002)

Super Entscheidung.
Nach der Installation (vorrausgesetzt der Router ist richtig konf.) klickst du einfach auf IE. Er sucht kurz nach Proxyeinstellungen und sowas und dann gehts.

Achja den Benutzernamen und das Kennwort musst du im Router angeben.


----------



## Freaky (19. März 2002)

moin

hab´s nur mal so überflogen...
müßt ihr alle geld haben....ich hät mir kein xp pro gekauft nur weil ich den router net proggen kann... die besten sind von ELSA die kann sogar meine Oma konfigurieren...
naja....ist ja eh zu späääät    

bis im sommer

gruß 
freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. März 2002)

Geld ohne Ende? Kann ich von mir leider nicht behaupten. Bin nur ein armer Schüler.
Ausserdem hat Lords Vater sich XP Prof. gekauft. Trotzdem ist XP so ein enormer Schritt nach vorne in Geschwindigkeit, Beutzerfreundlichkeit und Stabilität, dass es auf jeden fall eine excellente Investition ist.


----------



## Nanaki (20. März 2002)

Ich hab jetzt noch einiges an XP rumprobiert, aber bisher ging da nichts, dass ich online gehen kann. XP hat mich auch noch nicht gefragt ob irgendwelche Proxy Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden. Deshalb bitte ich dich nochmals (ich weiß ich nerv langsam) Screenshots machen, aber diesmal vom Internet Explorer -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen. Falls da eine Verbindung drinsteht bitte auch noch diese genauer (falls irgendwelche vertraulichen Daten drinstehen natürlich rausmachen, aber bitte hinschreiben was da drin stehen sollte). Zusätzlich auch noch von Lan Einstellungen (auch in Verbindung) und noch von Internetoptionen -> Erweitert. Ich hoffe dann funktioniert es endlich. Du kannst die Screenshots auch an firelord@mysc.de schicken. Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Ok, geht gleich los. Muss nur gerade für Mathe lernen.
Da dürfen (das schonmal vorweg) keine persönlichen Daten stehen; die hat doch der Router.


----------



## Nanaki (20. März 2002)

mit den vertraulichen Daten hab ich nur gemeint, falls man welche eingeben muss.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

So die beiden PICS:


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Und das Zweite:


----------



## Freaky (20. März 2002)

geht immer noch nicht trotz xp ???  

naja mal gucken ob ich dir helfen kann...dauert aber noch bis heute abend....


gruß freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

*aufantwortfreu*


----------



## Nanaki (20. März 2002)

ich hab jetzt alle einstellungen genauso wie es auf den Screenshots ausgesehen hat eingestellt. Und stell dir vor es geht immer noch nicht. WARUM????

HILFE WHAAAAA. 

Ich hab echt keine Peilung mehr. Was bei mir aber noch Fragen aufwirft ist dass bei meinem Router das PPPoE Lichtle net leuchtet. Es leuchtet nur nach einem Test des Routers (bei dem kommt das mein Benutzername und mein Kennwort richtig eingetragen sind und alle Protokolle aktiv sind) und geht nach ca. 1 min wieder aus. ISCH VIELLEICHT MEIN ROUTER KAPUTT? 

Falls noch irgendeine Idee hasch SCHREIB.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Was leuchtet denn auf deinem Router so alles?
Bei mir:

SYS
POWER
WAN -> zum Modem
LAN1 100mb -> zum Compi.

Wenn eines nicht leuchtet ist da ein Fehler in der Verbindung. Dann kann es garnicht gehen.


----------



## Freaky (20. März 2002)

*teil 1*

so...

so hier stellst du die feste ip ein.







kannst auch eine ander ip nehmen aber die ist die eifachste *g* (denke daran das der 2. rechner nicht die gleiche haben darf 10.0.0.*x*)
so dann wenn du deinen ie noch nicht richtig eingesellt hast folge folgendem schritten...(bei jedem rechner)


















mal kurz gucken ob alles stimmt geht gleich weiter 
hm...wieso zeigt der jetzt net die bilder ??? hehe naja geht auch so


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Das macht XP doch aber automatisch. Und ist eine feste IP auch hinter einem Router nicht ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Ich hab keine feste und es geht prima.


----------



## Freaky (20. März 2002)

nö...

du benutzt die dhcp funktion des routers.....
----
só weiter im text...also gib dem router eine feste ip,
stellst nur noch die benutzerdaten ein und los gehts...normalerweise.
aber ich muß mir mal die pdf des routers angucken 
stell auf jedenfall erstmal die fw aus falls der eine hat. 
bis gleich


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

???


----------



## Freaky (20. März 2002)

zum router
stell dhcp aus
wenn du dem router eine feste ip gegeben hast versuch ihn mal an zu pingen (ausführen->cmd->ping 10.0.0.1) dann sollte er antworten, gehen wir mal davon aus das dies klappt.

jetzt weiß ich nicht welche möglichkeiten du hast zur konfig des routers über den ie ....muß noch was lesen...beim elsa währst du schon längst drin...



ach..
wenn der router die verbindung nach kurzer zeit trennt mußt du ihm halt sagen das er das nicht darf (nur bei Flatrate)  !!!?!
*PPPoE TIMEOUT AUF Null stellen.*



geht gleich weiter....kann irgendwie meine posts net editieren 
hmm..naja egal...s


hab was tolles gefunden....und zwar *hier*


----------



## Nanaki (21. März 2002)

Tut mir echt leid das ich mich bisher noch nicht gemeldet hab, da ich XP nochmal neu installiert hab. Ich werd gleich das mal ausprobieren. 
thx für die Site.


----------



## Freaky (21. März 2002)

dat liegt net an xp genau so wenig wie an win98 oder winme oder win2k  

das kleine tut ist zwar net mit festen ip´s aber wenn das erstmal so geht ist es für den anfang ok.

gruß
freaky


----------

